# Otis Ridge MLK



## MrMagic (Jan 18, 2010)

Otis Ridge 

MLk day 

3" of new wet snow 

sunny high 30's 

On my never ending quest to ski new areas, I found my self driving across the Mass boarder to the town of Otis and the ski area. I have been by this ski area countless times in the summer and finally made it up for some turns. Conditions were great with 3 “ of fresh wet snow, the area is very small with a double chair, t-bar and wire rope tow, servicing about  8 or so runs ( all open) a good about of people were there but most of them in the lodge  or watching  their kids take lessons   anyways I had a great time here are a few pictures: knox slope, main slope,  village of Otis from the top.


----------



## marcski (Jan 18, 2010)

Wait till Otis sees us, He loves us! 

Great little area.  I rented a place one summer in Otis, right down the road from the ridge.  Nice pics!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 18, 2010)

I learned to ski there. Back in high school a night lift ticket and rentals were $25.


----------



## zinger3000 (Jan 18, 2010)

I skied there twice 2 years ago, and a night lift ticket was only $10 each time (once on a Sunday, once on a Tuesday).  The weird thing is that they close from 4-5 each day.  A lift attendant there told me that the green trail, which works its way around the perimeter of the mountain, is 1 mile long.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been wondering how the place has been doing, skied there once in grammar school


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice to see a report from Otis Ridge!


----------



## marcski (Jan 18, 2010)

zinger3000 said:


> I skied there twice 2 years ago, and a night lift ticket was only $10 each time (once on a Sunday, once on a Tuesday).  The weird thing is that they close from 4-5 each day.  A lift attendant there told me that the green trail, which works its way around the perimeter of the mountain, is 1 mile long.



They probably close to groom.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 18, 2010)

woodbury in Ct also closes its chair lift for an hour between the night/ eve sec. they leave the ropetow running tho'


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> woodbury in Ct also closes its chair lift for an hour between the night/ eve sec. they leave the ropetow running tho'



IIRC Sundown used to close to groom in the evening too.


----------



## JD (Jan 18, 2010)

My Brother live a mile or so from there and skiis there often.   His kids are learning to shred there too....all though little kenny, now a freshman in HS just fractures his wrist at Butternut this w/e....


----------



## Glenn (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool TR! I used to race there back in the day. I haven't been there for about 15+ years.


----------

